# low harvest (agriculture)



## Benja0106

¡Hola! estoy traduciendo un manual de agricultura, en el texto tengo la frase "*low harvest*", tengo entendido de harvest = cosecha, pero se me dificulta la traducción con el adjetivo "low", la oración es la siguiente:

The high environment disturbance in many of these areas, results in* low harvests* in cactus pear productive systems.

Help me, please!! Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Peter P

Cosecha baja, cosecha pobre; opuesta a alta o buena cosecha.

Saludos
Peter P.


----------



## vicdark

Concuerdo con Peter P, se refiere a bajo rendimiento del cultivo (cosecha).


----------



## Benja0106

OK! Entonces es correcto así: Cosecha pobre/baja. Buscaba una equivalencia menos literal pero si así es correcto entonces quedamos. ¡¡Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Note that your original is in non-native English. It sounds like a Spanish speaker wrote it.


----------



## Benja0106

k-in-sc said:


> Note that your original is in non-native English. It sounds like a Spanish speaker wrote it.



That is right, but then what would be the right expression for "low harvest" in English? 
I believe then that the translation of the original was done literally so then it could be more accurate to say "baja cosecha" after all...


----------



## vicdark

Yo diría "low/poor yield harvest"


----------



## dalenglish

I agree with vicdark: "low yeald harvest" or maybe you meant "low yield (per hectare)". Byeee


----------



## k-in-sc

"Low-yield harvests" (as has been said), "low/poor yields," "poor/skimpy harvests."


----------



## Peter P

Ya que el contexto dado es en inglés, una pregunta para Benja0106: ¿La traducción es del inglés al español o el contexto dado es la traducción que haces del texto en español?
Saludos
Peter P.


----------



## k-in-sc

No, I think the original is in non-native English. Too bad they didn't just write it in Spanish and translate it to English.


----------



## Peter P

Oh, I got it. It was directly written into English by a native Spanish who tried the foreign language in his own tongue rather then in the proper language.  Thanks k-in-sc.
Saludos
Peter P.


----------

